# International banking



## drhawk (Nov 28, 2009)

HI all - apologies if this one has been raised previously.

We aim to emigrate from UK to SA in 3 years. We already have a business (CC) in SA and wish to be able to receive payments into an international business bank account in different currencies, then transfer funds in rands to our local bank account in SA.

Most international banks seems to trade at no additional cost in sterling, dollars and Euro, are there any who offer this facility who trade in rands - maybe Barclays.

Thanks in Advance

Drhawk


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Barclays Bank has been bought by ABSA in South Africa.

Your question is not very clear to me, do you already have an international bank account or do you wish to open one?

We were with HSBC and cannot fault their service.

Your best option would be to discuss this matter with the bank(s) itself. 
South Africa has very strong monetary control measures and the safest and best thing to do would be to consult a bank.


----------



## drhawk (Nov 28, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Barclays Bank has been bought by ABSA in South Africa.
> 
> Your question is not very clear to me, do you already have an international bank account or do you wish to open one?
> 
> ...


Apologies for any lack of clarity - we do not as yet have an international bank account, but will arrange to speak to Barclays her in UK - thank you

Drhawk


----------

